

NCAA Bracket generator (uses historical data) - listrophy
http://lazyncaa.heroku.com/2012

======
lukekarrys
Where did you get your probabilities from? This is a cool idea and although
it's getting too late to be useful now, I think it would be nice to implement
in my Twitter based bracket challenge, <http://tweetyourbracket.com>. Sorry
for the shameless plug, I'm just trying to get the word out about it since I
finished it about 8 hours ago.

And I'm with you in the horribly written source code boat. I had my idea the
Sunday before the bracket came out and wrote code until last night. Gonna take
another look at the code once the tournament is over, we'll see how that goes.

